# Is Lazar Angelov Natty?????



## The Day Walker (May 15, 2013)

This guy Lazar Angelov is he Natty?,

The guy is shredded to hell with great aesthetics is this guy natty? some people will say who cares, but some people like myself we do speculate?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Personally I don't believe he is


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

theres a big gap in his "transformatiion" and stays lean year round personally I think he has used previously or still is but who knows


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

How do people like Lazar Agelov and Simeon Panda stay so lean year round?

I've always thought that sort of condition can only be kept for a short period of time as the body wants to reach a healthy equilibrium when it comes to body fat %.

Going back on topic though, I don't think he's natural at all.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I think there's quite a difference in physique between simeon and lazar. Lazar maybe natty. Simeon..........


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Mey said:


> I think there's quite a difference in physique between simeon and lazar. Lazar maybe natty. Simeon..........


Oh I agree in size there's a huge difference but both maintain ridiculous condition all year round. My brain just can't comprehend how this is possible lol.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

thats a silly question. he gets paid to look good = enhanced.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

Who knows?

Re: Simeon- he's one strong f*cker too. I used to train at the same time(and gym) as Sim, and his lifts are big. He came first place in a heavily assisted gym(MetroflexSE26) deadlift contest. However, if he is using I think he's actually convinced himself that he isn't.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

RocoElBurn said:


> Who knows?
> 
> Re: Simeon- he's one strong f*cker too. I used to train at the same time(and gym) as Sim, and his lifts are big. He came first place in a heavily assisted gym(MetroflexSE26) deadlift contest. However, if he is using I think he's actually convinced himself that he isn't.


Simeon had a big rant at people on instagram who said he used steroids ha, natty


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

MrGRoberts said:


> thats a silly question. he gets paid to look good = enhanced.


That is what I have thought about.

If a magazine will offer him a shoot in 2 weeks he will have to participate.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Natty like mike o Hearn.


----------



## Craige1991 (May 1, 2014)

From what i have heard he just eats clen to stay so lean


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

He's in that condition mostly all year around isn't he, also his transformation is ridiculous haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Lewy_h said:


> Simeon had a big rant at people on instagram who said he used steroids ha, natty


100% natty










Does he even lift???


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

folk lie, esp about PED use!


----------



## ducky699 (Jul 23, 2012)

surely he cant be natty? to be that lean year round? gear or no gear its taken a lot of time and effort to look as good as he does so fair play....would be good to know what he is on (if any) though


----------



## Awt (Feb 23, 2014)

After seeing the likes of jaco, Tavi serigio etc at bodypower there all on it

When you see them in person it's allot more obvious

Lazar is probably the same size is these lot as well

Not to take anything away from

Them tho they all looked very good


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

To be fair, these guys would only be looked over if they admitted to using, as Joe public would just call 'em roid heads and worship the next guy who tells them that he got massive and ripped naturally. This makes them feel good about themselves.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

how can you even question this? i can tell just by looking at him


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

He's as natural as all of us lol. But looks even better


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

IMHO both ain't natural.


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

On gear just like all of "natural" brigade on youtube.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

He makes money from his physique, of course he's going to use peds to make it as good as he can.

If He admits to gear use, bye bye money.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

How can these cheeky fckers suggest their natural? Even got ifbb pros saying they're natural :/


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> How can these cheeky fckers suggest their natural? Even got ifbb pros saying they're natural :/


Because they are not stud1d!


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Because they are not stud1d!


True, it's us they think are stupid.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

geeby112 said:


> True, it's us they think are stupid.


Not really, they obviously know that anyone with any knowledge in bodybuilding will know their not natural but so long as it doesn't affect there career they don't care.

Personally I'd do the exact same thing


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Not really, they obviously know that anyone with any knowledge in bodybuilding will know their not natural but so long as it doesn't affect there career they don't care.
> 
> Personally I'd do the exact same thing


I suppose people in the know how will know they're assisted. Guess it's the noobs who will scream at the top of their voices it's all "natty"


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

SkinnyJ said:


> Natty like mike o Hearn.


"No" bf at 46, 365/year yeah right :laugh:


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> "No" bf at 46, 365/year yeah right :laugh:


You what mate he says him self #lifetimedrugfree


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Test/tren/Mast and copious amount of baby oil.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

if he is natty ...then big ramy is natty aswell!!!!


----------



## TJ_ (Jan 16, 2013)

I genuinely don't believe any known fitness model or BBer is natty and that isn't because I'm sour that I can't achieve those sorts of pysiques, it's simply because I think without AAS you wouldn't stand out amongst a bunch of other natural athletes and certainly not against steroid users on a similar playing field as you.


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

If you are getting paid for the way your body looks, thus your income is dependant on that fact and there happens to be something out there which helps you achieve the goal of muscularity/definition/gainz it would be easy to take that option/


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Lazer does gain fat

There was a pic of him after a cut doin the rounds on facebook etc showing the before and after saying 10lbs lost or whatever an some guy commentin sayin thats 1 heavy hat


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Fair enough they use peds, I just don't think they should go off on one at the people who call them out


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

did he win Eurovision,sure it was that guy.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

i thought it was a no brainer tbh, cant believe people are even thinking about it twice lol


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Ragingagain said:


> i thought it was a no brainer tbh, cant believe people are even thinking about it twice lol


This is what I thought. Surely we are not debating this.

Went to bodypower yesterday and asked some guy a question about caloric surplus whilst on a cycle. I never accused him of being enhanced but he has 2 biology degrees, did a seminar at bodypower on nutrition and looks like this (this is him)










I at least thought he would have given me a respectable answer but in fact pretended he didn't know what anabolic steroids were and said 'one of those ones that blows you up?'.

I just looked at him like 'wot'. Like the cringe factor of the whole thing was off the scale. I was stood there like... 'we are at a bodybuilding expo...this is bodybuilding...im lost...bodybuilding involves steroids.' - *To me it almost feels like going to a canoeing expo and claiming to have never used a paddle.*

I just find the whole industry a little odd. I realise that they have to protect sponsors etc but to be so awkward was something I never expected. I thought an answer like 'I would never recommend doing it and I have good genetics so don't need to...however you could probably increase your carbs by x amount...'

*So yeah. Lazar is natty!...*


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Phil7655 said:


> This is what I thought. Surely we are not debating this.
> 
> Went to bodypower yesterday and asked some guy a question about caloric surplus whilst on a cycle. I never accused him of being enhanced but he has 2 biology degrees, did a seminar at bodypower on nutrition and looks like this (this is him)
> 
> ...


That's lex, his mrs is nice 

He seems to know his stuff on nutrition etc I guess even "pretending" to know about aas it would make them look suspicious. ( people would think well he knows that much so he must be on them).


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

geeby112 said:


> That's lex, his mrs is nice
> 
> He seems to know his stuff on nutrition etc I guess even "pretending" to know about aas it would make them look suspicious. ( people would think well he knows that much so he must be on them).


Yeah she is nice. She was with him. All in all a nice dude tho. No hate. It's just the whole industry that is to blame I guess.


----------



## Pitbull999 (Jun 3, 2012)

geeby112 said:


> That's lex, his mrs is nice
> 
> He seems to know his stuff on nutrition etc *I guess even "pretending" to know about aas it would make them look suspicious*. ( people would think well he knows that much so he must be on them).


The Hodge twins - they are the opposite - saying Anavar does this and that - how do they know what it does if they are natural?


----------



## mr small (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm sick to death if the whole "o I'm natty" ...it's all lies all of it anyone who looks like theses people and claims natural should be buried alive for betray of their fans ! They are saying " you should be smarter than that " and realise we use certain enhancements but that's all hush hush , it's does my head in if thysy were more honest the world would be a much much better place


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Lazar is as natty as Jay Cutler. Juiced to the gills, look at his traps and delts.


----------



## Theorist (Jun 18, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> "No" bf at 46, 365/year yeah right :laugh:


mike o'tren


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

I think they have both used gear but not to the extent of the pro bodybuilders who mostly do admit to using PEDS . Does it make them a liar......yes , but they are both holding down sponsorships endorsing "natural" supplements so maybe they have to keep their lips sealed in order to secure their contracts. Bodybuilding is a very hypocritical sport however there are a small minority of "sponsored" athletes like Rich Piana who are very open about their steroid usage!


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

I think they all use AAS as we do but at the same time we know the hard work that goes into building a physique like them its not just do a few AAS and whoosh! So even tho they lie about there use I still give them reps for there body fair play they look awesome.


----------



## oldskoolcool (Oct 4, 2009)

About as natty as you can be on 200mg + tren per day.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

tbh i dont blame the guys for claiming "natty"..... theres a lot of negative social stigma around gear so its the easy way out. I blame the people who are thick enough to believe theyre natty and call them out to admit it, duh!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Youtube Natty mother****er - Jason Blaha

I had to lol.


----------



## MrGRoberts (Dec 30, 2013)

that Mike O hern has got a cheek to claim natty. One look at his screams gear. Don't get me started on Simeon Panda!!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

I make no comment on anyone being natural or not I don't know and I don't care.

Just ask your self the following....

Have you for the past year followed an exact diet plan (not eating ****, eating the right foods at the right time around the clock every single day)?

Have you trained to your maximum ability each and every workout?

Have you maximized your sleep and life style to allow for the very best recovery between workouts?

If not how can you judge what is achievable without drugs?

Believe it or not some people do in fact do this.

Are they extremely OCD type A mother ****ers? Yes of course but there are people that do this and yes the results are much better.

In reality most of you even those that take lots of drugs have no maximized every aspect of life with the sole desire to be as lean and as muscular as possible.

Should you do that? No you should live your life how you see fit!

Just realize that some people out there dedicate it all for their physiques.

At the end of the day looking awesome is not found in a bottle it's found in being consistent day in day out.

The top bodybuilders do use drugs but they're also ultra anal with all aspects of life.

Do you honestly think they would just be skinny dweebs if they kept all factors the same besides take away the drugs?

Hell no they wouldn't! Sure they would be 20-60lb of muscle smaller but trust me they would still look ****ing awesome!


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

P.S. Staying lean year round is doable for all humans.

Does it mean for most that you stick to a super strict diet and eat out of tupperware boxes all day? Yep!

All depends how bad you want it!

I know for a fact I could stay at 6-7% year round and be vascular from head to toe but it would mean I couldn't eat cheese cake and drink cider.

So I only stick to a strict diet for certain periods of the year.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

dont think so


----------



## Padbear (Mar 21, 2013)

Why benefit would they get from being natty? moral victory?


----------



## PurpleOnes (Oct 17, 2013)

This is my problem with all of this: What is the point of claiming natural and so on?

Are these guys looking for some kind of new found respect from all of the natural guys?

If I would be in that situation I would just avoid the subject or not even answer to it and just leave it to the imagination of the person who asked me that question.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Found this funny. Furious Pete calling out simeon panda at the expo


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Ok, now a lot of people probably won't believe me (and honestly I don't care that much if you ask me) however I have a friend who's a very close friend with his girlfriend and so she asked her the question and she said that he use plenty of cutting steroids.

With this I am not saying that the guy did not nail his diet, just he's not a natty, not at all.

but nowadays even Mike O'hearn "claims" to be natty...

I don't see the point of claiming something that you are not.

personally I use and I f***ing love it and I don't care what people says about it.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Ok, now a lot of people probably won't believe me (and honestly I don't care that much if you ask me) however I have a friend who's a very close friend with his girlfriend and so she asked her the question and she said that he use plenty of cutting steroids.
> 
> With this I am not saying that the guy did not nail his diet, just he's not a natty, not at all.
> 
> ...


If ohearn is natty then @essexboy may just have a porsche


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Mey said:


> Found this funny. Furious Pete calling out simeon panda at the expo


Want to see more of the 2 chicks eating the ice cream


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> If ohearn is natty then @essexboy may just have a porsche


ahahahahahah more likely that tomorrow I get billionaire than Mike O'hearn natty lol


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> ahahahahahah more likely that tomorrow I get billionaire than Mike O'hearn natty lol


Not sure u understood mate but its cool, its all fun

Lets party


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> Not sure u understood mate but its cool, its all fun
> 
> Lets party


You was meaning that O'Hearn is not natty, me too


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

This natty thing does annoy me also, and it's very misleading to beginners. Tavi Castro has done thing where he went from 'fat' to 6% in 6 weeks, where he broke down all his food etc, but doesn't mention the gear he is taking aswell!!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Mey said:


> Found this funny. Furious Pete calling out simeon panda at the expo


God damn Christian Guzman's girlfriend is so hot. I can only dream of penetrating.


----------

